# Karrierenübersicht



## -Haihappen- (29. November 2007)

Hier will ich euch mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung der verschiedenen Archetypes in Warhammer Online: Age of  Reckoning vorstellen. Die Informationen stammen aus diesem veröffentlichten Video (WAR Produktions-Videopodcast #10), welches ich nach mehreren Anfragen nun übersetze und zusammenfasse.

In WAR gibt es 4 verschiedene Archetypes – 
die Tank-Karriere, die zum beschützen der Gruppe gedacht ist, 
die Melee-DPS(Nahkampfschaden)-Karriere, welche am meisten Schaden im Nahkampf verrichtet, 
die Ranged-DPS(Fernkampfschaden)-Karriere, welche sich auf den Fernkampfschaden spezialisiert hat und 
die Healer(Heiler)-Karriere, welche die anderen Mitstreiter durch verschiedene Fähigkeiten in der Schlacht unterstützt.

Fangen wir an..

*Tank*

Hier eure Auswahlmöglichkeiten für die Tank-Karriere:

Zerstörung:

Grünhäute – Schwarzork
Chaos – Der Auserwählte

Ordnung:

Zwerge – Eisenbrecher
Hochelfen – Schwertmeister

*Steckbrief:*

Rolle: Nahkämpfer, welcher die Gruppe schützt

Rüstung: sehr schwer, dadurch eher langsam

Kampfart: langsam, dafür kraftvoll

Zielgruppe: versucht so viele Gegner wie möglich auf sich zu lenken

Aufgabe: seine Mitstreiter schützen

Am effektivsten gegen: Feinde mit schwacher Rüstung

Am anfälligsten gegen: Fernkämpfer, da der Tank nah am Gegner sein muss um Schaden auszuteilen



*Melee DPS/Damagedealer*

Hier eure Auswahlmöglichkeiten für die Melee DPS-Karriere:

Zerstörung:

Chaos – Chaosbarbar
Dunkelelfen – Hexenkriegerin

Ordnung:

Imperium – Hexenjäger
Hochelfen – noch Unbekannt

*Steckbrief:*

Rolle: Nahkämpfer, mit dem Ziel möglichst viel Schaden auszuteilen

Rüstung: eher leicht, um sich schneller bewegen zu können

Kampfart: schneller, hoher Schaden

Zielgruppe: Einzelne Gegner (Einer gegen Einen)

Aufgabe: einzelne Gegner ausschalten

Am effektivsten gegen: Fernkämpfer

Am anfälligsten gegen: Tanks mit schwerer Rüstung



*Ranged DPS/Damagedealer*

Hier eure Auswahlmöglichkeiten für die Ranged DPS-Karriere:

Zerstörung:

Grünhäute – Goblin-Squiqtreiba
Chaos – Der Magus
Dunkelelfen – Zauberer

Ordnung:

Zwerge – Maschinist
Imperium – Feuerzauberer
Hochelfen – Schattenkrieger

*Steckbrief:*

Rolle: Fernkämpfer, mit dem Ziel möglichst viel Schaden auszuteilen

Rüstung: sehr leicht

Kampfart: kämpfen mit Magie oder Schusswaffen

Zielgruppe: Einzelne Gegner, sowie Gegnergruppen

Aufgabe: mit dem Fernkampfschaden möglichst viele Gegner ausschalten

Am effektivsten gegen: langsame Nahkämpfer mit schwerer Rüstung (Tanks)

Am anfälligsten gegen: schnelle Nahkämpfer mit hohem Schadenspotenzial (Melee DPS)



*Healer*

Hier eure Auswahlmöglichkeiten für die Healer-Karriere:

Zerstörung:

Grünhäute – Goblin-Schamane
Chaos – Der Zelot
Dunkelelfen – Jünger des Khaine

Ordnung:

Zwerge – Runenpriester
Imperium – Sigmarpriester
Hochelfen – Erzmagier

*Steckbrief:*

Rolle: Gruppenunterstützung / kann auch Schaden austeilen

Rüstung: eher leicht

Kampfart: heilen und verteilen von Buffs / kann auch Schaden austeilen

Zielgruppe: Einer gegen Einen

Aufgabe: Mitstreiter unterstützen,heilen / kann auch Schaden austeilen

Am effektivsten gegen: Fernkämpfer

Am anfälligsten gegen: Nahkämpfer



*Ihr habt Verbesserungsvorschläge oder habt Fehler gefunden? Dann her damit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Gamby (29. November 2007)

Joa recht übersichtlich. Gefällt mir gut und hier können sich ein paar nicht informirte sich mal ein Überblick verschaffen^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (29. November 2007)

Sehr shcön gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal eine Frage noch zu dein heilern. Ich habe das so verstanden ma, das jeder Heilen kann.


----------



## Rashnuk (29. November 2007)

/Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist Nice mit dem Steckbrief gemacht ,,,, sieht auch Nice aus schön Übersichtlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (29. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage noch zu dein heilern. Ich habe das so verstanden ma, das jeder Heilen kann.


Hmm, ja jeder von den Heilern kann "heilen" - aber das jede Karriere heilen kann bezweifle ich - es sei denn im Sinne von z.B. Verbänden wie es in WoW der Fall ist.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (29. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Hmm, ja jeder von den Heilern kann "heilen" - aber das jede Karriere heilen kann bezweifle ich - es sei denn im Sinne von z.B. Verbänden wie es in WoW der Fall ist.



Achso, dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden in einem Forum mal. Weil irgendwo hatte ich gelesen das jede Klasse heilen kann (wo ich irgend wie stutzig wurde). Und es keine richtigen Heile gibt nur Damage Dealer...
Zum Glück bin ich jetzt aufgeklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. November 2007)

Schöne Zusammenstellung,wobei man noch anmerken muss,dass es sich bei den Heilern nicht um die schwachen Heilig-Priester von WoW handelt,sondern um Heiler,die auch mal böse reinhauen können,wenn man sie unterschätzt. Ansonsten freue ich mich schon tierisch auf die Hexenkriegerin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Druchii (30. November 2007)

Bei Ranged DPS / Damagedealer für Dunkelelfen tippe ich auf Magierin oder Schattenkrieger mit Repetierarmbrust.

Aber ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer was bei den Dunkelelfen als Heiler in Frage käme. Die Magierinnen bei den Dunkelelfen beherrschen (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) die Lehre der schwarzen Magie / Lehre des Todes, also kann man schlecht ein Priesterabklatsch einführen.

Ev. Slaaneshkultistin? Irgendwie auch ne schlechte Lösung.

Was meint ihr, wer wird bei den Dunkelelfen heilen?


----------



## Barondil (30. November 2007)

Also ich finde die Übersicht schon recht gut. Nur was mich stört ist, dass die ganzen Klassen in einen Archetyp zusammen gefasst werden und ihre Rolle und Effektivität zu allgemein beschrieben werden.  Da wäre mir lieber, wenn zu jeder Klasse eine Beschreibung vorliegt und nicht allgemein.

Beispiel:
Goblinschamane und Sigmarpriester. Beide sind Heiler bzw. Supporter (Klingt eher besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber dennoch werden sie trotzdem Unterschiede haben. Der Sigmarpriester ist besser gepanzert, als der Schamane. Deswegen steht er nicht wie der Schamane hinter einen großen Tank, sondern kämpft in der ersten Reihe um Nahkampf auszuteilen um "Heiligen Zorn" aufzuladen. (KA wie das genau heißt) Und dadurch werden seine Zauber effektiver. 

Solche Unterschiede gibt es auch schließlich bei den anderen Klassen innerhalbs ihres Archetyps.


@Druchii

Naja, die Weiße Magie der Hochelfen beinhaltet auch keine Heilzauber. Trotzdem wird der Erzmagier eine Supporter Rolle bekommen. Deswegen denke ich, dass es nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass die Zauberin auch Supporter wird.


----------



## Pente (30. November 2007)

Schöne Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Barondil: jup das ist richtig. Heiler ist nicht gleich Heiler. Der Sigmarpriester muss in der Tat in den Nahkampf gehen um effektiver zu heilen, der Goblin Schamane hält sich eher dezent im Hintergrund um durch seinen Casterdamage die Effektivität seiner Heals zu erhöhen.

Aber im Grunde reicht die Übersicht für den Anfang einmal und bietet einen groben Überblick über die Archetypen

6 Rassen
24 Klassen
4 Archetypen

Das Wichtigste ist für die meisten eh die Wahl der Rasse und dann des bevorzugten Archetyps. Mit Details wie sich die Wahl dann im Endgame auswirkt werden sich derzeit die wenigsten befassen.


----------



## -Haihappen- (30. November 2007)

Erst einmal danke für das Feedback. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe das "kann auch Schaden austeilen" der Healer-Karrieren mal unterstrichen, da ich es auch für wichtig halte - man wird auch als Healer die Möglichkeit haben sich zu wehren und Gegner zu töten, mal abgesehen davon das man sich selber healen und buffen kann - das macht die Karriere doch gleich attraktiver.

Die Übersicht soll einfach eine Orientierung für die Neulinge sein - wenn man sich etwas rausgesucht hat kann man ja selber recherchieren. Ich finde nur das 24 Karrieren auf einmal einen ziemlich erschlagen können - wobei sie doch einige Gemeinsamkeiten haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich selbst bin mehr als überrascht wie gut man als "Heiler" oder "Tank" Klasse solo spielen kann in WAR. Hoffe das bleibt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (3. Dezember 2007)

wahrscheinlihc wird jede klasse so ihre schwierigkeiten haben im einzelplay, WAR soll ja auch nen RvR game werden, und nicht wie im WoW solche powerklassen wie den Hexer, der so ziemlich alles alleine kaputt bekommt, haben! Und deshalb wird es eine menge leute geben die WAR lieben, weils endlich mal gruppenplay ist, und eine Menge die es hassen, nämlich all die nach dem Muster: Ich will alleine IMBA super Overpowert alles Pwner sein, gestrickt sind!
Aber letztere braucht eine community eigentlich auch eher nicht, dafür gibts singleplayer Games  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukiz (3. Dezember 2007)

Also da ich schon zu meiner wow zeit nen hunter gespielt hab und diesen sehr liebgewonnen hatte werd ich auf jeden fall mal den Grünhäute – Goblin-Squiqtreiba austesten. Allerdings so genau will ich mich noch nicht festlegen. Habs ja nochnicht gespiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchii (3. Dezember 2007)

Barondil schrieb:


> @Druchii
> 
> Naja, die Weiße Magie der Hochelfen beinhaltet auch keine Heilzauber. Trotzdem wird der Erzmagier eine Supporter Rolle bekommen. Deswegen denke ich, dass es nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass die Zauberin auch Supporter wird.



Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Wamboland (3. Dezember 2007)

Würde mal die Sorceress/Sorcerer als Range DPS eintragen und den Weißen Löwen als Melee DPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukiz (3. Dezember 2007)

das mitm Weißen Löwen ist ja von seitens mythik noch nicht abgesicher.
obwohl ich mir keine andere noch fehlende klasse vorstellen kann


----------



## -Haihappen- (4. Dezember 2007)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Würde mal die Sorceress/Sorcerer als Range DPS eintragen und den Weißen Löwen als Melee DPS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Zauberer ist drin - mit dem Weißen Löwen warte ich lieber noch bis es was offizieles gibt.


----------



## Verce (14. Dezember 2007)

was für einen weißen löwen?


----------



## -Haihappen- (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier  der Grund warum die weißen Löwen verdächtigt werden - das Bild wurde auf der DreamHack Winter 2007 gesichtet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (14. Dezember 2007)

und das wär dann eine jäger ähnliche klasse für die hochelfen?
fänd ich dann auch nur logisch, schließlig gibt es bei der ordnung noch keine klasse mit pet. (?)


----------



## -Haihappen- (14. Dezember 2007)

Verce schrieb:


> und das wär dann eine jäger ähnliche klasse für die hochelfen?
> fänd ich dann auch nur logisch, schließlig gibt es bei der ordnung noch keine klasse mit pet. (?)


Das wäre dann eine Karriere für die Hochelfen, richtig. Es sind sogar noch die Melee-DPS und Ranged-DPS Plätze frei.. und die Ordnung hat noch keine Karriere mit Pet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shallîya (15. Dezember 2007)

nicht mehr aktuell!


----------



## Wamboland (15. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Das wäre dann eine Karriere für die Hochelfen, richtig. Es sind sogar noch die Melee-DPS und Ranged-DPS Plätze frei.. und die Ordnung hat noch keine Karriere mit Pet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, nur Melee DPS ist noch frei, bereits im vorletzten NL wurde der Schattenkrieger vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (15. Dezember 2007)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Nein, nur Melee DPS ist noch frei, bereits im vorletzten NL wurde der Schattenkrieger vorgestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie konnte ich den nur vergessen, wo ich doch gestern noch den Podcast zu ihm gesehen hab..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier der Hintergrund zum Schattenkrieger und hier der berüchtigte Podcast.


----------



## Daimien (16. Dezember 2007)

was ich mich noch frage ist.... "wird der Tank wieder so gemacht das er sich schlagen lässt und alles abfängt?"
denn ich, als Furo-Krieger, finde es in WoW z.b. sehr entwürdigent wenn jeder denkt das ein Krieger sich nur vorn hin stellt und alles einsteckt was der Gegner ihm rein haut. Denn ich kann es mir irgentwie nich vorstellen das ein Chaos-Krieger sich hinstellt und alles einsteckt. Ich sehe die eher so das sie vor preschen und schaden machen und sich auf die Rüstung verlassen wenn es darum geht den Gegnersichen schaden einzustecken.
Denn sie ander Spiele oder das Tapeltop selbst. Da ist es so das die Chaos-Krieger eine der Gefährlichsten Einheiten waren. Und nicht nur zum "Tanken" da waren.


----------



## Verce (16. Dezember 2007)

also so wie ich es verstanden hab wird der krieger nicht einfach nur wut generieren wenn er getroffen wird, sondern sein allgemeiner schaden wird erhöht. das bedeutet, desto mehr leute auf dich eindreschen desto mehr schaden teilst du aus und fällst in einen "berserker-modus". 
das war vor einigen monaten schonmal großes thema, hat sich aber glaub nix an den fakten geändert


----------



## -Haihappen- (16. Dezember 2007)

Die Tank-Karriere wird wohl einen Spott-ähnlichen Skill haben der ihnen erlaubt Aufmerksamkeit von anderen Feinden auf sich zu lenken. Wenn ein Feind trotz des "Spotts" weiterhin auf den Healer z.B. einschlägt, so macht er deutlich weniger Schaden an ihm, als wenn er den Tank schlägt der ihn verspottet hat. Trotzdem würde ich die Kraft eines Tanks nicht unterschätzen - mal davon abgesehen das sie auch 2h-Waffen tragen können, darf man nicht vergessen das WAR ein PvP-Spiel wird und dort jede Karriere was reißen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dashino (16. Dezember 2007)

ich kann mir den schwertmeister schwer als tank vorstellen, da bietet sich der weisse löwe doch eher an, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Verce (16. Dezember 2007)

ah mir fällt auch grad ein, in diesen berserker-modus fällt der krieger wenn seine TEAMKAMERADEN angegriffen werden, nicht er selbst. d.h. desto mehr der gegner auf das team geht und nicht auf den krieger, desto eher macht er enormen schaden

und das spotten ja, das nicht wie in WOW nur pve nützt sondern auch PVP.

dazu kommt noch die kollisionsabfrage was es kriegern erleichtern sollte den gegner zu stören


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (18. Dezember 2007)

Also es wird doch so sein das man verschiedene Wege gehen kann, also auch einen Offensiven. Das beweist doch das er nicht nur zum tanken da ist?!


----------



## -Haihappen- (19. Dezember 2007)

Billy schrieb:


> Also es wird doch so sein das man verschiedene Wege gehen kann, also auch einen Offensiven. Das beweist doch das er nicht nur zum tanken da ist?!


Klar, kannst ja zwischen deinen drei Talentbäumen wählen - es bleibt also dir überlassen wie du deinen Tank spielst. Du wirst zu nichts gezwungen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xell9 (20. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab gehört das es in war keine reinen heilerklassen geben soll. das war in einem von den videos von denen erklärt. der typ (sorry ich vergesse immer seinen namen) meinte das in war jede klasse einige kleine spezielle heilungsskills haben.

erhlich gesagt wird das die taktiken im kampf verändern , das nicht alle sofort erst auf den healer losstampfen ... und wenn das wirklich so ist , ist es auch nicht mehr so das der tank von allen mobs die aggro ziehn kann, was wiederum mehr taktik bedeutet... freu ^^


----------



## Grimmrog (20. Dezember 2007)

also erstens, wird es kollisionsabfrage geben, niemand kann also auf den Heiler losstürmen (bietet mehr platz für Taktik, aber viele wow only Player werden damit nicht zurecht kommen) und ja wenn sie heal only wären, würdne kämpfe ja mitumter nie zuende gehen, weil  stell dir doch mal vor, du könntest in wow den healer nicht angreifen, dann würden manche kämpfe ins unermessliche gezogen.
soweit ich gelesen habe, müssen Suppportklassen auch Dmg machen um dann healen zukönnen.

Und Tanks werden wohl eine Art aura verbreiten, die den Schaden an den in der Aura liegenden verringert, nur an sich selbst nicht, man kann sichd ann also entscheiden ob man auf den Tank haut, weil man dann mehr Schaden macht, oder ob man auf den haut der die Aura hat, und muss akzeptieren, daß mand ann weniger Schaden austeilt.
und hier werden schlachten auch schlachten sein, nicht wie in WoW wo alterca nicht mehr viel mit ner Schlacht zu tun hat, sondern jeder nur noch möglichst viel Ehre versucht abzugreifen.


----------



## -Haihappen- (21. Dezember 2007)

Update: Dunkelelfen - Jünger des Khaine ( Healer )


----------



## Kresse (21. Dezember 2007)

Xell9 schrieb:


> also ich hab gehört das es in war keine reinen heilerklassen geben soll. das war in einem von den videos von denen erklärt. der typ (sorry ich vergesse immer seinen namen) meinte das in war jede klasse einige kleine spezielle heilungsskills haben.
> 
> erhlich gesagt wird das die taktiken im kampf verändern , das nicht alle sofort erst auf den healer losstampfen ... und wenn das wirklich so ist , ist es auch nicht mehr so das der tank von allen mobs die aggro ziehn kann, was wiederum mehr taktik bedeutet... freu ^^




Mit dem "Typen" meinst du wahrscheinlich Paul Barnett. Aber in WAR wird nicht jede Klasse heilen können nur die Healer Archetypes ( Runenprieser, Sigmarpriester, Erzmagier, Schamane, Zealot und Jünger )
All diese Klassen, sind in der Lage zu heilen, aber auch in der Lage Schaden zu machen.
Es ist sogar so, dass einige Klassen Schaden machen müssen, um ihre mächtigigsten Heilzauber einsetzen zu können. ( zb der Sigmarprieser )
Andere hingegen sind eher Unterstützer und werden in der Lage sein, mehr Schaden mit Hilfe ihrer Moralfähigkeiten auszuteilen ( zb Runenprieser)
Dazu gibt es eine Unterteilung in Nah- und Fernkämpfer bei den Heilern.
Also denke ich mal, dass das nun geklärt ist.
Zum Thema Tanks : 
Jede Klasse die dem Tank Archetype angehört tankt anders - Der Eisenbrecher zum Beipsiel baut Groll auf um seine mächtigsten Fähigkeiten einzusetzen, die viel Schaden anrichten können.
Der Chosen hingegen setzt  mehr auf Auren, die Feinde schwächen.
Ich denke mal, dass dies eine enorme Vielfalt ins Spiel bringen wird, denn in WAR ist nicht jeder Healer einfach nur ein Healer und jeder Tank einfach nur Tank.


----------



## -Hannibal- (2. Januar 2008)

Auren ??  kannst du des n bisschen genauer erklären ?
also ich kann mir da spontan nich wirklich was vorstellen
ich dachte beim chosen auch mehr so in die richtung das er   groll  oder wut oder what ever aufbauen muss


----------



## Kresse (2. Januar 2008)

Es gab mal nen Dev chat, in dem das ganze System ein wenig erklärt wird : Link

Hier ist der Auszug zum Thema Chosen :



> MMORPG.com: [Scorn]Anom :asks: Will the Chosen class get a 'Builder' such as Black Guard's Hatred and Ironbreaker's Grudge?
> 
> [WAR]EAMythic_Josh: The Chosen is a battlefield commander. He places himsefl strategically on the battlefield and uses auras (pulsing AOE spells) to debuff opponents. If you're familiar with "twisting," skilled players will be able to twist multiple spells at once.
> 
> ...



Also keine Builders ( Wut / Grolll ) für den Chosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (2. Januar 2008)

-Hannibal- schrieb:


> Auren ??  kannst du des n bisschen genauer erklären ?
> also ich kann mir da spontan nich wirklich was vorstellen
> ich dachte beim chosen auch mehr so in die richtung das er   groll  oder wut oder what ever aufbauen muss



Nee, der wird eben Auren haben, gibt es in DAoC auch einige. Sind Zauber die man einmal aktiviert und die dann alle x Sekunden auslösen. Z.b. gibt es in DAoC Schadensauren, die alle 3 sek. oder so dann Schaden um den Spieler verursachen, oder Gegner die im Radius sind verlangsamen usw.


----------



## -Hannibal- (2. Januar 2008)

aha versteh schon   jo nice vielen dank euch beiden


----------



## wizzax (4. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, macht ein Dunkelelf schwarzer Gardist, da er als tank eingestuft wird wie der Auserwählte, zb:. weniger Schaden wie ein dd'ler sprich Hexenkriegerin etc.?


thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (4. Januar 2008)

wizzax schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, macht ein Dunkelelf schwarzer Gardist, da er als tank eingestuft wird wie der Auserwählte, zb:. weniger Schaden wie ein dd'ler sprich Hexenkriegerin etc.?
> thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre zumindest logisch - da die "Tanks" meistens schwerere Rüstung tragen und auch noch die Aufgabe haben zu tanken. Also: Ja.


----------



## wizzax (4. Januar 2008)

thx


----------



## YuOminae (11. Januar 2008)

Schöne Übersicht!

Vielen Dank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildshadow (26. Januar 2008)

noch ne frage zu den weißen löwen oder vllt besser gesagt ein gedanke

würden die weißen löwen(tiere) als pet verwendet werden?
und wie stehts mit der größe der weißen löwen(tiere)

naja ich mein....weil man könnte die weißen löwen(tiere) als mount nemen(in der art wie es der magus hat)
Wär doch cooooool.....nur das man statt nur rumschwäben, dem löwen halt auch attacken befehligen kann.
Außerdem, wenn der weiße löwe tanken würde würde das cooler aussehn als'n vertrottelter schwertmeister
Dafür würd ich doch glatt der Ordnung joinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Rede:"Haut den kack Schwertmeister zu den rnd's und krönt den Weisen Löwen zum tank"(vote4me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
_______________________________________________________________________________
(^det is keine Signatur)ich weiß, ich weiß meine ideen sind einfach SUPER
nichts zu danken, nichts zu danken..."ich weiß eigenlob stinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "
und jetzt braucht sich nur noch einer mit mythik in kontakt setzen.... also alle die nen beta-key besitzen jetzt dieses feedback an mythik weiterleiten


----------



## -Haihappen- (27. Januar 2008)

Alles was man dir über den "weißen Löwen" erzählen würde wäre reinste Spekulation. Hier ein bisschen was zur Story.


> und was die extra mounts betrifft..... wie macht das der magus den??? HÄHHHHH!!!??? wenns der magus auf ein chaos ross steigen kann wird es doch sicher ein oller hochelf auch auf sein hochelf pferd schaffen.


Der Magus reist auf seinem Flugdämonen - warum sollte es ein Hochelf nicht auf sein Pferd schaffen? Könntest du deine Frage ein bisschen genauer formulieren?

Man kann zum "weißen Löwen" so gut wie gar nichts sagen - wer weiß ob es ihn überhaupt geben wird?


----------



## edelsniper (27. Januar 2008)

sehr schön geschriebener beitrag.
noch ein wenig zu den klassen: ich persönlich finde die tatsache das es 24 verschiedene klassen gibt einfach genial. jede rasse hat ihre 4 archetypen und keine klasse ist gleich wie die, einer anderen rasse. 
just my 2 cents ^^
lg edel
ps: sticky!


----------



## derloki (27. Januar 2008)

aber der jünger des khain trägt soagr schwere rüstungen, genauso wie der sigmapriester bei der ordnung... ansonsten sind viele klassen untereinander nochmal sehr verscheiden im gameplay (zum glück sonst gäbe es ja nur 4 klassen) und tanks und healer kommen annähernd auf den schaden der "dd", solange sie auf schaden speccen.


----------



## wildshadow (27. Januar 2008)

@Haihappen: Hähh? wo hab ich das stehn gehabt? *wegeditier*
Ne, eigentlich ist das was ich da geschrieben hab vollkommen belanglos(ich weiß auch nicht warum ich das dazuschreiben musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)....na es ging im großen und ganzen um die mounts(wildschwein, wolf, die pferdis, blechbüxe) von allen klassen und bei dem magus wird das sicher auch so sein, dass er sich ein mount (pferdi)kaufen kann und sich dann sozusagen (von seinem flugbrättl auf ein pferdi) ummounten kann. 
Oder weiß wer mehr ob der magus auf einem pferd sitzen wird oder immer auf dem flugdämon herumdüst?


----------



## -Haihappen- (27. Januar 2008)

Hier wurde schon einiges zum Thema Flugdämon-Magus zusammengetragen. Hoffe es hilft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. April 2008)

derloki schrieb:


> aber der jünger des khain trägt soagr schwere rüstungen, genauso wie der sigmapriester bei der ordnung... ansonsten sind viele klassen untereinander nochmal sehr verscheiden im gameplay (zum glück sonst gäbe es ja nur 4 klassen) und tanks und healer kommen annähernd auf den schaden der "dd", solange sie auf schaden speccen.



Dann haben wir aber wieder das Problem wie in Wow. Wer schaden machen will darf halt nicht die Schwerste Rüstung im Spiel haben. Außer sie bearbeiten die Rüstungen so das die schwersten Rüstungen nur zum Tanken da sind, und die "Offkriegerrüstungen" einen rüstungswert haben der nur sehr wenig sich von den Rüstungswerten der richtigen DDler unterscheidet.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (21. Mai 2008)

wildshadow schrieb:


> @Haihappen: Hähh? wo hab ich das stehn gehabt? *wegeditier*
> Ne, eigentlich ist das was ich da geschrieben hab vollkommen belanglos(ich weiß auch nicht warum ich das dazuschreiben musste
> 
> 
> ...



Annähernd ist Ansichtssache. In einem Interview hieß es zwar, dass sich Tanks und Heiler auch auf einen Damage-Zweig spezialisieren können, sie aber niemals an das Schadenspotenzial eines richtigen Damage Dealers herankommen würden.


----------



## norphi (24. Mai 2008)

Also kann ein Heiler auch enormen damage machen? 

Also ich vergleiche gerne mit WoW. Der Priester kann ja da auch auf heilen skillen oder auf Schatten. 
Wenn er auf Schatten skillt, dann macht er doch recht schaden. 

Das wird im WAR auch so sein, wie ich es mit bekommen habe oder?


----------



## Cerboz (24. Mai 2008)

Der Heiler kann sich auch auf Dmg skillen, nur das er so viel Schaden machen wird wie ein Dmg geskillter DD glaube ich nicht. Heiler sind zum Heilen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schamane z.B. kann eine "WAGH!" Anzeige aufbauen indem er Schaden macht, je höher die ist desto besser sind seine Heilungenszauber.


----------



## norphi (24. Mai 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Der Heiler kann sich auch auf Dmg skillen, nur das er so viel Schaden machen wird wie ein Dmg geskillter DD glaube ich nicht. Heiler sind zum Heilen da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, wie war das "heiler sind zum heilen da" ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber danke für die Antwort.Es hat mich einfach interessiert, ob es auch solche Talentbäume ect gibt...


----------



## Stancer (29. Juni 2008)

Es gibt in WAR keine reinen Heiler, selbst wenn man nen Heiler nur auf Heilen skillt wird er immernoch Schaden machen können. Bei einigen Klassen ist das sogar zwingend erforderlich. Der Sigmarpriester z.b. baut erst durch Schaden seinen Eifer auf, den er dann wieder in Heilung verbrauchen kann.

Allerdings stimmt es, dass ein Archetyp Heiler niemals an den Schaden von einem Archetyp Fernkampf DD rankommen wird. Allerdings kommt auch niemals ein Fernkampf DD an Heilung heran !!!

Verabschiedet euch mal von dem Gedanken, dass Schaden alles ist. In WAR wird es auf enormes Teamplay ankommen. Wer Spieler aus der eigenen Fraktion in einer großen RvR Schlacht nicht heilt, sondern lieber Dot´s verteilt sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn plötzlich die eigene Truppe gnadenlos von den Feinden überrannt wird. Ein Heiler wird mindestens genauso wichtig sein wie ein Tank oder Fernkämpfer.


----------



## Terratec (29. Juni 2008)

Zu dem: "Wer Tank ist darf keinen Dmg machen."
Ich habe gehört, wenn man z.B. einen Auserwählten zu lange ingoriert und auf Partymember geht, wird dieser immer stärker und macht irgendwann so viel Schaden dass man es nicht mehr verkraften kann, ihn zu ignorieren. Stimmt das?


----------



## Moagim (29. Juni 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Zu dem: "Wer Tank ist darf keinen Dmg machen."
> Ich habe gehört, wenn man z.B. einen Auserwählten zu lange ingoriert und auf Partymember geht, wird dieser immer stärker und macht irgendwann so viel Schaden dass man es nicht mehr verkraften kann, ihn zu ignorieren. Stimmt das?



Gehört eigentlich ins Klassenforum----->Auserwählter
Das was du beschreibst klingt eher nach Eisenbrecher/Gardist
Eisenbrecher werden "sauer" wenn ihre Kameraden angegriffen werden
Gardisten werden "sauer" wenn sie lange im Kampf stehen.  Zerstörungsspieler schlagen zu----->Gardist *Wutanfall*


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juni 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Zu dem: "Wer Tank ist darf keinen Dmg machen."
> Ich habe gehört, wenn man z.B. einen Auserwählten zu lange ingoriert und auf Partymember geht, wird dieser immer stärker und macht irgendwann so viel Schaden dass man es nicht mehr verkraften kann, ihn zu ignorieren. Stimmt das?



Ja das ganze ist bei Eisenbrechern und Schwarzen Gardisten ein Wutanfall der sie sehr viel Schaden anrichten lässt, dieser fall sorgt dafür das man auch gezwungen wird das zu tun was man sollte,
nämlich den Gardisten/Eisenbrecher so schnell wie möglich unter die Erde schicken, und sobald das passiert ist haben die beiden Klassen ihren Job erledigt.


----------



## Stancer (29. Juni 2008)

Mythic hat eben aus Daoc gelernt, denn dort hiess es im RvR immer : Zuerst die Heiler, dann den Rest. Mit dem neuen System kann es auch in die Hose gehen, wenn man sich nur stupide auf die Heiler konzentriert. Tanks bauen dann mächtige Schutzeffekte für die Gruppe auf, wenn man sich nicht um sie kümmert. Entscheidend wird wohl sein, dass man jeden Spieler am Aufbau seiner mächtigen Moralfähigkeiten hindert.


----------



## Hoshiwan (3. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Schöne Zusammenstellung,wobei man noch anmerken muss,dass es sich bei den Heilern nicht um die schwachen Heilig-Priester von WoW handelt,sondern um Heiler,die auch mal böse reinhauen können,...



Ich stelle mir zum Bleistift den "Jünger des Khain" auch am ehesten als Equivalent zum "Schattenpriester" in WoW vor: Er heilt seine Truppen, in dem er ordentlich den Gegner vermöbelt, was mich persönlich ziemlich anspricht. Ich fand das bei WoW schon lustig, unter Verwendung von Vampirumarmung meine Gruppe mit Gedankenschinden bzw. Gedankenschlag und Schattenwort: Schmerz zu "heilen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich aber riesig auf WAR. Und meine Freundin auch. ^^


----------



## Camillo70 (3. Juli 2008)

ja der der es betont der nichts hat


----------



## Unrael (5. Juli 2008)

Ist schon mehr über den Goblin Schamanen bekannt??


----------



## Moagim (5. Juli 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Ist schon mehr über den Goblin Schamanen bekannt??



Deffiniere "mehr", wir wissen ja nicht was dir bekannt ist.


----------



## Unrael (5. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Deffiniere "mehr", wir wissen ja nicht was dir bekannt ist.



Ich weiß nichts außer das er ein Heiler ist!


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Hast du dich denn überhaupt informiert?>.>


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Ich weiß nichts außer das er ein Heiler ist!



Nun denn, der Schamane der Goblins ist ein Heiler der seine Heilung verstärkt in dem er Schaden macht, und durch Heilung seine Zaubersprüche verstärkt. Er baut mit seinen Zaubern 2 Arten von Waaghenergie auf (nennen wir sie mal Rot und Grün). Einmal die Grüne durch Zauber die Schaden verursachen, mit jedem Zauber davon bekommt man einen grünen Waaghpunkt dazu. Wenn du nun einen Heilungspruch wirkst werden die grünen Punkte verbraucht, und die Heilung wird je Punkt mehr verstärkt. Zugleich bekommst du einen Roten Waaghpunkt dazu, der verbraucht wird wenn du einen Zauber verwendest der Schaden verursacht, und diesen verstärkt, zugleich bekommst du wieder einen grünen Waaghpunkt.............. und so weiter und sofort.


----------



## Unrael (5. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Nun denn, der Schamane der Goblins ist ein Heiler der seine Heilung verstärkt in dem er Schaden macht, und durch Heilung seine Zaubersprüche verstärkt. Er baut mit seinen Zaubern 2 Arten von Waaghenergie auf (nennen wir sie mal Rot und Grün). Einmal die Grüne durch Zauber die Schaden verursachen, mit jedem Zauber davon bekommt man einen grünen Waaghpunkt dazu. Wenn du nun einen Heilungspruch wirkst werden die grünen Punkte verbraucht, und die Heilung wird je Punkt mehr verstärkt. Zugleich bekommst du einen Roten Waaghpunkt dazu, der verbraucht wird wenn du einen Zauber verwendest der Schaden verursacht, und diesen verstärkt, zugleich bekommst du wieder einen grünen Waaghpunkt.............. und so weiter und sofort.



Das hört sich ja schonmal kreativer als WoW an^^
danke.

Gibt es nur diese auf Schaden aufbauenden Heiler in WAR?


----------



## Stancer (6. Juli 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schonmal kreativer als WoW an^^
> danke.
> 
> Gibt es nur diese auf Schaden aufbauenden Heiler in WAR?




Nein

Der Runenpriester der Zwerge ist nicht schadensbasiert, genauso wie der Erzmagier und auch der Zealot muss keinen Schaden austeilen um gut heilen zu können. Diese Heiler funktionieren nach anderen Systemen. 

Also Heiler ist nicht = Heiler


----------



## Hoshiwan (8. Juli 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also Heiler ist nicht = Heiler



Demnach gehe ich davon aus, daß es Heiler gibt und Heiler/DD Hybriden wie ich sie bevorzuge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juli 2008)

Die Heiler sind sogar in der unterzahl, die meisten Klassen sind Heiler/DD Hybriden, da sie schaden machen müssen um effektiv zu heilen, wer als solcher nur Schaden macht, oder nur Heilt, spielt längst nicht mit allen Stärken seiner Klasse, und holt somit nicht alles aus ihr heraus.


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Die rein heilenden Heiler sollten aber auch ein wenig Schaden machen, um dem Gegner ein schnelleres Ende zu bringen.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. Juli 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> *Ihr habt Verbesserungsvorschläge oder habt Fehler gefunden? Dann her damit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, leider hab ich welche...ich fürchte 4 Klassen müssen *hust* von Edith rausgeschneidert werden *hust*

So, bin wieder AFK, bittere Tränen vergiessen.


----------



## Rednoez (13. Juli 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> *Imperium – Sigmarpriester*
> 
> 
> *Steckbrief:*
> ...




Naja...


----------



## -Haihappen- (13. Juli 2008)

Edith wird auch älter..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (30. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Dann haben wir aber wieder das Problem wie in Wow. Wer schaden machen will darf halt nicht die Schwerste Rüstung im Spiel haben. Außer sie bearbeiten die Rüstungen so das die schwersten Rüstungen nur zum Tanken da sind, und die "Offkriegerrüstungen" einen rüstungswert haben der nur sehr wenig sich von den Rüstungswerten der richtigen DDler unterscheidet.



Ich hoffe auch, dass die Rüstungen halbwegs sinnvoll verteilt werden. An sich war das bei Wow schon halbwegs gut gelöst bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Wer viel Schaden macht, bekommt weniger Rüstung, dann aber noch mal unterscheiden zwischen Melee und Caster usw. 
Bei AOC hingegen ist es relativ seltsam geregelt, da tragen Priester höherer Rüstung wie zB eine Assassine, die zum Stoff verdammt ist usw. In Gruppen ist das ganz ok, aber solo nen Melee in Stoff zu spielen ist schon etwas sehr seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (30. Juli 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass die Rüstungen halbwegs sinnvoll verteilt werden. An sich war das bei Wow schon halbwegs gut gelöst bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Wer viel Schaden macht, bekommt weniger Rüstung, dann aber noch mal unterscheiden zwischen Melee und Caster usw.
> Bei AOC hingegen ist es relativ seltsam geregelt, da tragen Priester höherer Rüstung wie zB eine Assassine, die zum Stoff verdammt ist usw. In Gruppen ist das ganz ok, aber solo nen Melee in Stoff zu spielen ist schon etwas sehr seltsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fand eigentlich das WoW die schlechteste Lösung aller Onlinespiele verfolgt hat, bzw. hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (30. Juli 2008)

Also die Klassen werden die gleichen Rüstungen wie im TT tragen.

Die Tanks werden daher alle ausnahmslos schwere Rüstungen tragen.
Die Melee DD´s werden wohl im mittleren Rüstungsbereich angesiedelt sein

Bei den Range DD und Heilern gibt es aber besonderheiten : 

Der Sigmarpriester ist ja jemand der in vorderster Frontlinie steht und auch über diverse Kampffähigkeiten verfügt. Er wird daher schwer gepanzert sein.
Der Erzmagier und Zelot dagegen sind eher Heiler-Caster und agieren aus der Ferne und tragen daher nur leichte Rüstungen
Der Jünger widerrum wird wohl im mittleren Bereich angesiedelt sein.

Der Schattenkrieger,Maschinist und Squiq-Treiber sind Klassen die auch mal in den Nahkampf gehen müssen/können und haben wahrscheinlich mittlere Rüstungen
Der Feuerzauberer, Magus und Zauberin sind reine Caster und werden nur ne leichte Rüstung haben.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (30. Juli 2008)

Und der Runenpriester wird mittlere Rüstung tragen, right?

Den hattest du bei den Heilern noch vergessen, deshalb die nachfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Und der Runenpriester wird mittlere Rüstung tragen, right?
> 
> Den hattest du bei den Heilern noch vergessen, deshalb die nachfrage
> 
> ...



Glaube ich weniger...technisch gesehn ist der Runenpriester das Order - Gegenstück zum Zeloten. Daher denke ich, dass er auch ähnlich schwach gerüstet sein wird.


----------



## Lord of Madness (14. August 2008)

Ivh habe gelesen, dass der Runenpriester sogar schwere Rüstng tragen kann, stimmt das?


----------



## crazy-warlock (14. August 2008)

Karrieren schrieb:
			
		

> Gut geschützt in mittlerer, runenverzierter Rüstung


----------



## Baruh13 (15. August 2008)

das sagt dann ja wohl alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Isch hab da mal ne frage ^^

Des Artwork sieht ziemlich schnuckelich aus ( nein bin kein schurkenspieler xD ) 

Weiss einer was das ist?

Artwork!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Dunkelelf würde ich sagen, aber was das genau ist hmm Assasine vielleicht. Oder ein Jünger des Khaines.


----------



## sammy91 (16. August 2008)

Derzeit wird es eh keinen schwarzen Gardisten geben!


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

sammy91 schrieb:


> Derzeit wird es eh keinen schwarzen Gardisten geben!



Worauf war das denn nun bezogen ?

Also auf dem Bild ist zwar ein DE zu sehen aber niemals ein schwarzer Gardist. Könnte evtl. nen Jünger sein aber ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. August 2008)

Gibt also doch einige die einen Assasinen nicht erkennen würden wenn er vor ihnen steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das stellt irgendwie euere Treue zu Malekith in frage, und darum werdet ihr den Besuch von ihm auch verdient haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Hey schau auf meine Signatur. Ich muss nur wissen, dass es nen Dunkelelf ist. Wie der heisst und was der kann ist mir egal, denn wenn ich mit ihm fertig bin kann er nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (16. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hey schau auf meine Signatur. Ich muss nur wissen, dass es nen Dunkelelf ist. Wie der heisst und was der kann ist mir egal, denn wenn ich mit ihm fertig bin kann er nix mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wen dein gegner malus darkblade heist würd ich laufen wen ich du were zb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. August 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> Naja wen dein gegner malus darkblade heist würd ich laufen wen ich du were zb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, Malus ist harmlos solange er wach ist, wenn er einschläft müssen sich sowieso alle sorgen mache die in seiner nähe sind, egal ob Dunkel oder Hochelf.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

Lasst doch mal euren doofen Malus aussm spiel ^^

Der wird eh nur da sein wenn wir mal wieder die DE stadt kaputtraiden


----------



## fetza^ (3. September 2008)

moin,

hab ne ganz einfache frage: 

bis zu welchem leverl spielt man eignetlich?!

ist es so nice wie bei wow bis 50er bereich oder 60? 

oder eher so guild wars style mit 20 oder so?...dass wäre bisl langweilig...

also hoffe auf ne baldige antwort...

lg Fetza^


----------



## letfreedomring (3. September 2008)

fetza^ schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hab ne ganz einfache frage:
> 
> ...




bis lvl 40. dann gibts aber noch die renown ranks (für RvR), bis 80.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

fetza^ schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hab ne ganz einfache frage:
> 
> bis zu welchem leverl spielt man eignetlich?!


Es gibt 2 lvl bereiche, einmal die normalen Stufenaufstiege bis zum maximal lvl von 40, und dann gibt es noch die RvR Ränge die bis 80 und vll darüber hinaus gehen, die RvR lvlt man nur durch.


----------



## Siccaria (4. September 2008)

Frage: Wie aktuell ist denn die Liste des TE? Wurde ja immerhin 11/07 gepostet, hat sich da nochmal was dran geändert?
Denn wenn ich danach gehe gibts keine Menschen zugängliche Klasse die die Tankrolle übernehmen kann z.B.? *confused*


----------



## HGVermillion (4. September 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Frage: Wie aktuell ist denn die Liste des TE? Wurde ja immerhin 11/07 gepostet, hat sich da nochmal was dran geändert?
> Denn wenn ich danach gehe gibts keine Menschen zugängliche Klasse die die Tankrolle übernehmen kann z.B.? *confused*


Ja die Ist aktuell, man kann ja Beiträge Edditieren.


----------



## neverwhere (5. September 2008)

Sehr schön übersichtlich gestaltet =).. da blick selbst ich durch xD


----------



## Capsaicin (5. September 2008)

> Lasst doch mal euren doofen Malus aussm spiel ^^
> 
> Der wird eh nur da sein wenn wir mal wieder die DE stadt kaputtraiden



Pah bis nach Naggarond schafft ihr es sowieso nie, ihr könnt froh sein falls ihr es schafft einen Fuss auf eine unserer schwarzen Archen zu setzen.


----------



## dawii (5. September 2008)

der dok ist doch kein heiler das ein hybrid dmg und heilen ^^ also 5 arten


----------



## baumthekaito (5. September 2008)

Ich hätte ma ne frage... kan man den Auserwählten auch als dps klasse spielen? So wie bei wow der off warri?


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Ich hätte ma ne frage... kan man den Auserwählten auch als dps klasse spielen? So wie bei wow der off warri?


Nein, er ist Tank und das bleibt er auch man kann zwar auf 2H Waffen skillen aber das verändert nur die Art wie man Tankt, ich hoffe Moagim hat noch genügend Geduld noch jemandem das zu erklären, der hat genügen erfahrung von der Spielart des Chosen.


----------



## Moagim (5. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Ich hätte ma ne frage... kan man den Auserwählten auch als dps klasse spielen? So wie bei wow der off warri?



Langsam glaube ich das ist irgend eine Krankheit dieser off warri.

Die Frage wird wirklich oft³ gestellt. Die zahlreichen Antworten dazu sind nun wirklich nicht mehr zu übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ihr mit der Einstellung ran geht das ihr als Chosen ein DD seid, dann werdet ihr weder bei PQs gut abschneiden, noch im RvR Land sehen. Kommt einfach mal von der Idee los das alles so wie WoW ist nur besser.

Ihr könnt nicht einfach euren Krieger aus WoW per copy+paste einfach nach WAR übertragen. Ich habe selbst 3 Jahre lang in WoW den Krieger gespielt, ihr bekommt ihn AUF KEINEN FALL(selbst wenn ihr euch auf den Kopf stellt, oder einen Beschwörungstanz am Lagerfeuer aufführt) so in WAR vorgesetzt. Der Chosen hat so schöne Möglichkeiten im RvR nützlich und auch gefürchtet zu sein OHNE ein DD zu sein. 

Ich habe ihn jetzt von 1-40 komplett durchgespielt. Um mich nochmal zu vergewissern ob man da Damage rausholen kann, habe ich ihn sogar mal auf vollen dread baum geskillt (das was alle immer off baum nennen). Es geht NICHT, ein absolutes und endgültiges NEIN es ist nicht möglich ihn als DD zu spielen. Eigentlich macht man ihn damit im 40er RvR sogar schwächer.

Es tut einem langsam richtig, weh wenn man zukünftige Zerstörungsspieler so was fragen sieht. Spielt einen Marauder das ist ein richtiger schöner Nahkampf DD geworden. Ihr habt halt weniger Rüstung...meine Güte ist doch nicht tragisch...trotzdem fallt ihr nicht gleich um wenn euch einer anhustet. Aber BITTE BITTE hört endlich auf den Chosen verbiegen zu wollen. 

Ihr könnt es einfach nicht schaffen, ihr werdet bei dem Versuch nur die Lachnummern der jeweiligen Server.
Wenn ihr glaubt auf Schaden gehen zu können, stirbt um euch alles weg. Wenn ihr den Tankjob nicht machen wollt, dann wählt was anderes. Klasse bleibt ewig die gewählte Klasse = KEIN WoW wo ihr umdichten könnt. Ein Chosen der seine Aufgabe nicht erfüllt, wird von JEDEM zerissen selbst von den Melees.....setzt ihr eure Tankfähigkeiten nicht ein machen die euch gnadenlos platt.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. September 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> der dok ist doch kein heiler das ein hybrid dmg und heilen ^^ also 5 arten



Setzen, nicht genügend.



baumthekaito schrieb:


> Ich hätte ma ne frage... kan man den Auserwählten auch als dps klasse spielen? So wie bei wow der off warri?



Setzen, nicht genügend.

Komm Moagim, es ist Sinnlos...egal ob sie deine Antwort durchlesen oder nicht, spätestens wenn sie den nächsten Screenie eines Chosen mit dicker 2H Axt sehen, wird im Chareditor der Chosen Uborbashor geboren....

...ich feu mich inzwischen einfach nur mehr auf die whinethreads und die Lacher der intelligenten Spielerschaft.


----------



## Lacey aka Ishan (10. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand Vergleiche zu WoW anstellen würde, bezogen auf die einzelnen Chars. Beispielsweise: heilt viel mit HoT`s, macht Schaden mit DoT`s, BuffBot, oder vlt. "1:1 mit Feuermagier vergleichbar"...

Ganz speziell wüsste ich gern wie sich die einzelnen Tanks unterscheiden.

Achja, Edith will wissen wo man sich über zur Rasse passende Namen informieren kann.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. September 2008)

Ok seien wir mal so freundlich und machen das, ich kann nur über meinen lvl 10 Disciple reden. 
Heilung: Im moment 2 Hots, die Dinger sind mittem wärend dem größten Kampf der Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, am leben erhalten ja, aber von der Idee Maintankheiler zu spielen sollte man absehen, dafür gibts den Zeloten und den Schamanen. 
1 Moralheilung: sobald man Moralstufe 1 hat kann man einen Direkten Heal raushauenhat aber einen dementsprechenden Cooldown, ist mehr die Lebensrettung für einen anderen Spieler oder sich selbst.
Die Passiven Heilungen: Jetzt kommt der Teil der mir am meisten Spass macht, die Angriffe die bei Verbündeten Leben herstellen wärend man auf den Gegner einschlägt, bei bestimten Attakten bekommt mein Passives Ziel (ich nenn so den verbündeten den ich angewählt hab) Heilung wenn ich mein Aktives Ziel (den angewählten Feind) angreife, meist in % höhe des Schadens.

Alles in allem ist der Diciple ein durchschnittlicher Heiler, ein Durchschnittlicher DDler und aushalten tut er ebenfalls durchschnittlich, er ist halt ein echter Hybride  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightfiredemon (10. September 2008)

Also um nochmal auf den Chosen zurückzukommen, es stimmt zwar dass er ein Tank ist und ich bin auch dafür ihn als Tank zu spielen,
aber das man keinen schaden rausholen kann stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich.
Nebenbei macht der Dread Baum (warum auch immer) um einiges weniger Schaden als ein gut gespielter Discord Baum.
Mit meienm chosen war ich in den meisten schlachtfeldern und auch bei einigen Pq'suntern den top 3 DMG dealern,
man hat zwar keine DPS Spitzen wie so manche anderen Klassen, aber dadurch dass man einiges aushält gleicht sich dass zumindest in den Schlachtfeldern wieder aus.

Naja finde aber tanken vorallem in späteren PQ's sowieso viel lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin übrigens Corruption/Discord gespecct


----------



## Moagim (11. September 2008)

Nightfiredemon schrieb:


> Also um nochmal auf den Chosen zurückzukommen, es stimmt zwar dass er ein Tank ist und ich bin auch dafür ihn als Tank zu spielen,
> aber das man keinen schaden rausholen kann stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich.
> Nebenbei macht der Dread Baum (warum auch immer) *um einiges weniger Schaden als ein gut gespielter Discord Baum.*
> Mit meienm chosen war ich in den meisten schlachtfeldern und auch bei einigen Pq'suntern den *top 3 DMG dealern*,
> ...



Baum Beschreibung = Volltreffer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auserdem hat man dadurch gleichzeitig die schönsten Tank Skills. (Den Knockdown aus dem mittleren Baum braucht man aber trotzdem zum festhalten)

Das mit dem DD, nein du bist trotzdem nicht bei den Top DDs dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird immer missverstanden. Du hast nur länger zuhauen können als alle anderen.
Deine Beschreibung drunter trifft es gut.

Corruption/Discord ist auch die effektivste Skillung beim Chosen....als 40er stellt man sich nur selbst ein Bein wenn man Dread ausbaut. Damit werden nur die 2 Angriffe verstärkt, die weniger Schaden machen und auch nicht so oft genutzt werden. Auserdem fressen die mehr Aktionspunkte. Einer davon hat sogar noch 10 Sekunden cool down. Dafür 15 Punkte ausgeben = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die beiden primär Angriffe mit denen man Melees ausknippst werden durch Corruption und Discord verstärkt.
Aber weil der Angriff, der den meisten Schaden anrichtet (ungeskillt als 40er 361 dmg pro Schlag) im Discord Baum (dritter Baum) verstärkt wird, dürfte das wohl sowiso irgendwann die Lieblingsskillung der meisten werden.


----------



## Killerhexer (11. September 2008)

Sehr gut.
Die Heiler sind sie so geordnet wie sie am meisten heilen? Weil mir wurde jetzt schon oft gesagt der Zelot soll der beste Heiler werden wobei im End-Game wieder alles ganz gleich sein sollte darum wollte ich mal von Euch wissen ob der Schamane genausogut oder vielleicht doch etwas besser heilt weil dieser Zelot hört sich für mich eher wie ein Druide an mit seinen Hots und ein zwei Castheals.
Da das Spiel ja doch sehr stark auf PvP ausgelegt ist denke ich mir das der Schamane der bessere Heiler wäre weil er keine Stoffrüstung tragen muss er kann ja auch höheres so wie ich das gelesen habe wollte mal Fragen ob mir da jemand eine Antwort schreiben könnte


----------



## Salute (12. September 2008)

Nightfiredemon schrieb:


> Nebenbei macht der Dread Baum (warum auch immer) um einiges weniger Schaden als ein gut gespielter Discord Baum.
> Mit meienm chosen war ich in den meisten schlachtfeldern und auch bei einigen Pq'suntern den top 3 DMG dealern,
> man hat zwar keine DPS Spitzen wie so manche anderen Klassen, aber dadurch dass man einiges aushält gleicht sich dass zumindest in den Schlachtfeldern wieder aus.
> 
> ...




Mit anderen Worten den Dread Baum könnte man entfernen, da der eh unnütze ist. Die Frage ist dann, wozu der Überhaupt da sein soll und ob es dann letztendlich nicht zu einer "Einheits-Skillung" im Endgame für den Chosen (oder auch anderen Tanks) kommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightfiredemon (12. September 2008)

> Die Frage ist dann, wozu der Überhaupt da sein soll


um DPS ROxxOR Kiddies und Leute die sich auskennen zu unterscheiden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne ich denk der wird recht bald umgearbeitet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. September 2008)

Und Buffed gibt dem ganzen auch noch Schützenhilfe indem sie den Dread Baum als den Super RvR Baum umschreiben :/ Das wird ein Spass, wenn die Beschwerden ins Forum krachen werden.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (12. September 2008)

ich habe das so verstanden das der eisenbrecher so wie der warri in wow auch dmg machen kann je nach skillung


----------



## Moagim (12. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten den Dread Baum könnte man entfernen, da der eh unnütze ist. Die Frage ist dann, wozu der Überhaupt da sein soll und ob es dann letztendlich nicht zu einer "Einheits-Skillung" im Endgame für den Chosen (oder auch anderen Tanks) kommt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Dread ist im 1:1 und beim Leveln ein Vorteil. Die Situation hat man als 40er aber nicht bzw äußerst selten

Ohne den Corruption kann man Gegner nicht wirklich festhalten/verlangsamen, oder effektiv wegkicken.(was bringt es zu kämpfen, wenn sowiso jeder wegrennen kann....)

Mit dem Discord kann man die Gegner sehr stark sabotieren und wird noch besser geheilt. 
Auserdem ist da auch noch der 40er Dot verstärkt, wenn man den auf einen Gegner spricht bekommt er Schaden sobald er sich bewegt = Sehr praktisch. Wenn der Gegner läuft stirbt er und wenn stehen bleibt haut man ihn zu Brei. 
Ebenfalls wird hier der stärkste Angriffsskill des Chosen verstärkt.

Mit Corruption/Discord hat man einen Knockback, einen langen knockdown und einen kurzen Gruppenknockdown.....Das macht es halt sehr viel einfacher, weil man alles umwerfen kann und in Ruhe zerlegt, wärend man gleichzeitig besser geheilt werden kann.

Buffed hat wohl nie einen 40er Chosen im RvR gespielt....Dread ist zwar nicht direkt Selbstmord, aber sie ist ganz sicher nicht DIE RvR Skillung.


----------



## Realtec (13. September 2008)

mal ne frage seh ich das mit den karriere so richtig?
Siggi=Doc

Bright wizard= sorceress

Hexenjäger=hexenkriegerin???

Zwergen tank= ????

runenpriester=zelot

Machinist=????

Schwertmeister=blackorc

Schattenkrieger=chaos barbar nur mit range

arch mage =shami

Weißer löwe=???

Chosen=???

Magus=???

Squiggi=???


kann mir wer die liste mal berichtigen? bzw das was fehlt (durch das fragezeichen gekenzeichnet) ergänzen?

die liste soll btw die karrieren darstellen die fast identisch sind (nur die skills haben halt andere namen)


----------



## HGVermillion (13. September 2008)

Ich versuchs mal so gut wie möglich zu fervollständigen, Ob jetzt der Choppa und der Eisenbrecher das selbe System teilen weis ich nun leider nicht genau.



Realtec schrieb:


> mal ne frage seh ich das mit den karriere so richtig?


Siggi=Doc
Bright wizard= sorceress
Hexenjäger= hexenkriegerin (stimmt schon)
Zwergen tank= Schwarzer Gardist (rausgenommen)
runenpriester=zelot
Machinist= Magus (Chaos zauberer, dessen Türme sind seine Beschwörbaren Dämonen)
Schwertmeister=blackorc
Schattenkrieger=chaos barbar nur mit range
arch mage =shami
Weißer löwe= Squigtreiber
Chosen= Ritter des Sonnenordens (Imperiumstank, keine Auren aber Kampfschreie, rausgenommen)
Spalta (rausgenommen) = Hammerträger (rausgenommen)



BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> ich habe das so verstanden das der eisenbrecher so wie der warri in wow auch dmg machen kann je nach skillung


Nein, das ist der Irrglauben von Buffed, da fallen sie in den alten WoW trott hinein, als Tank in War machst du nur etwas mehr schaden als normal für den Tank, was aber immer noch deutlich unter den DDlern liegt, des öfteren sogar noch unter dem Damage der Heiler, die Tanks sind zum Tanken da, für andere Aufgaben wurden sie nicht konzipiert, wer Schaden machen will und große Rüstung tragen will der soll Khorne Berserker spielen.


----------



## Shadowface (14. September 2008)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Achso, dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden in einem Forum mal. Weil irgendwo hatte ich gelesen das jede Klasse heilen kann (wo ich irgend wie stutzig wurde). Und es keine richtigen Heile gibt nur Damage Dealer...
> Zum Glück bin ich jetzt aufgeklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch doch es können auch nakampfhämpfer heilen aber nicht so gut wie ein heiler. die heiler können aber auch gut schaden machen auser 1-2 klassen dieh eilen nur gut aber dmg nich so fällt mir aber grad die klasse net ein.


----------



## Stancer (15. September 2008)

Shadowface schrieb:


> doch doch es können auch nakampfhämpfer heilen aber nicht so gut wie ein heiler. die heiler können aber auch gut schaden machen auser 1-2 klassen dieh eilen nur gut aber dmg nich so fällt mir aber grad die klasse net ein.



So ein Käse. Aktiv Heilen kann ausser den Heilerklassen niemand.

Manche Klassen besitzen Taktiken oder Skills, die die Gruppe Heilen. Das ist aber immer Proc-Abhängig.


----------



## Sempai02 (16. September 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich mich über die WARschen Tanks informiert habe - Auserkorene Aurentank, Eisenbrecher "Freundbeschützertank" und Schwarzork sowie Schwertmeister die "Phasentanks" -, würde ich gerne mal praktische Erfahrungsberichte hören, am besten aus PvE (Leveln/PQs) sowie natürlich RvR. 

Das würde mir und sicherlich noch anderen die Wahl sehr erleichtern.

PS: Bitte Posts wie "Wer macht höchsten Schaden?" vermeiden.Es geht hier um Tanks, der DD-Thread kann selber erstellt werden.


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. September 2008)

wieso is jünger des khaine 
nur bei den heilern aufgelistet der kann 
doch auch gut dmg machn^^


----------



## Moagim (28. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> wieso is jünger des khaine
> nur bei den heilern aufgelistet der kann
> doch auch gut dmg machn^^



Jeder kann "gut dmg machen" die DDler nur eben besser/mehr als die anderen.

Es gibt kein: Dmg oder kein Dmg.
Nur ein : Dmg oder sehr viel Dmg


----------



## Imar (29. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem ich mich über die WARschen Tanks informiert habe - Auserkorene Aurentank, Eisenbrecher "Freundbeschützertank" und Schwarzork sowie Schwertmeister die "Phasentanks" -, würde ich gerne mal praktische Erfahrungsberichte hören, am besten aus PvE (Leveln/PQs) sowie natürlich RvR.
> 
> Das würde mir und sicherlich noch anderen die Wahl sehr erleichtern.
> ...



Spiele EB mit 2h zumeist solo, ausser bei PQ. (imo 19)

Leveln anfangs ist sehr einfach, auch PvP anfangs einfach nur top (für meinen Geschmack zu stark, aber t1 also relativ unerheblich) Später wird es bischen schwerer da man eine Menge Tasten nutzen muss um gescheite Killspeed oder auch höhere Mobs effektiv zu legen, imo aktiv ca. 11 Fähigkeiten die ich im Kampf nutze und wird nicht weniger.

Speziell aber durch seine ganzen Buffs ist er perfekt geeignet um Heiler zu schützen/unterstützen (zb. +1xx Willenskraft, 35% Aggro) aber auch für Offtanks, dadurch das man denen Schaden abnehmen kann und denen auch gut einen DmgBoost gibt durch die AF Debuff, StrBuff etc.

Wie es bei den anderen so aussieht ka, ich trinke Bier, ich spiele Zwerg


----------

